# Empire Comfort Vail 26



## eschills (Jan 10, 2010)

I run a pellet stove in the lower level of my raised ranch. I have to still use my oil heat to keep upstairs as warm as I like. I am thinking about an Empire Comfort Vail 26 vent free propane fireplace for upstairs. I have propane line on the other side of the wall for my oven, so install would be very easy. Any feedback on this unit?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 11, 2010)

eschills said:
			
		

> I run a pellet stove in the lower level of my raised ranch. I have to still use my oil heat to keep upstairs as warm as I like. I am thinking about an Empire Comfort Vail 26 vent free propane fireplace for upstairs. I have propane line on the other side of the wall for my oven, so install would be very easy. Any feedback on this unit?



If you want positive feedback on house-vented gas burning units (aka vent-free),
you probably won't get too much of it here.
They are efficient - about 99% - & that's the ONLY good thing I can say about them.
They will put a gallon of water vapor into your home, for every gallon of propane they burn.
They will burn EVERYTHING that floats in the air in your home as well.
Dust, dog hair, cat dander, aerosol sprays, You name it. If it floats & is combustible, 
a house-vented unit WILL burn it. That's where most of the unpleasant smells that
these units give off come from.
They also put what the manufacture specifies as "an acceptable amount of carbon monoxide"
into your home.
How much do YOU consider acceptable?


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't really add any to that, DAKSY pretty much summed up vent-free units.


----------

